# Update: Marin Bayview Trail Disc build



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is an update on my son's Marin Bayview Trail Disc

So the upgrades so far are

Spinner 24 inch Air fork with lock out
RaceFace Next Sl carbon bars
Complete 9 Speed XT drive train(except cranks)
Shorten Iso Flow Cranks with Truvativ Rings
Wheels, Novatec hubs laced to Velocity Aeroheat rims DT spokes and nipples
BB7 brakes
Tire are on the way, Schwalbe Rear Mow Joe 24x1.85 Front Rocket Ron 24x2.10
Shopping for a seat post now, undecided about the seat

Here are the weights:
Stock Upgrade Change
Fork 2040g 1729g -311g
Bars 324g 165g -159g
Front Wheel 1020g 940g -80g
Rear Wheel with cassette	1600g 1500g -100g
Seatpost 317g 150-200g -167-117g
Tires 620g x2 F445g/R420g -375g
Brake lever 76.7g
Shifter 124g
Shifter/Brake pod 168g x2 Total: 201g x2 +66	
FD 179g 154g -25g
RD 310g 184g -126g
Caliper 198g x2 163g x2 -70g
Fork
Seat 309g ? ?

Sorry about the formatting, in the edit window it all looks lined up, when I post it I lost the tabs.

If I take the seat post as 145g, then I've shaved off 1325g. Not as much as I hoped, but a lot of it was for the performance of the new parts over the stock one


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, very nice build! So, basically only the frame and saddle are stock?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Wow, very nice build! So, basically only the frame and saddle are stock?


Seat, seat post clamp, stem, skewers and head set.

My son didn't like the Specialized colors or I would have saved some money and gotten the regular 21 speed HockRock and thrown these parts on it.

Keep in mind, I started all this thinking I would build a XS26 inch frame with 24 inch wheels. So all these parts are from that build. It just ended up too big for him.

Had I not started down that route, I doubt I would have gone as far as I did with this, especially the wheels.

I will say the cranks are worth it. Most kids bikes come with cranks that are too long and the rings are horrible, making shifting hard for little hands.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on dude! Your little dude is riding in style… without carrying granite slabs and cinderblocks everywhere he rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Can I ask what length cage dérailleur worked out best for you?

And what led you to choose the spinner over the rst f!rst 24? Availability?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

tubored said:


> Can I ask what length cage dérailleur worked out best for you?
> 
> And what led you to choose the spinner over the rst f!rst 24? Availability?


It's a long cage. For the Spinner it was availability. I'm not worried about have too many adjustments on a fork for a 10 year old. Just being able to vary the air pressure and have a much smoother fork is enough.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice job on the build!

Edit: I would cut the steerer. By the time your son gets big enough to top out, he'll be onto a 26". I used a flat bar and a 6 degree stem (inverted for -6) to get a better hands to saddle height for my son.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

IAmHolland said:


> Nice job on the build!
> 
> Edit: I would cut the steerer. By the time your son gets big enough to top out, he'll be onto a 26". I used a flat bar and a 6 degree stem (inverted for -6) to get a better hands to saddle height for my son.


Yea I just haven't gotten around to that yet. It's next on the list.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> It's a long cage. For the Spinner it was availability. I'm not worried about have too many adjustments on a fork for a 10 year old. Just being able to vary the air pressure and have a much smoother fork is enough.


 Is the weight on the Spinner Air fork @ 1729 grams a typo ? I have the Spinner coil 24" fork & it weighs 1680 grams.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

TwoTone,

Sorry about missing the start of your project.
Where did you end up picking up the Spinner 24" air fork? How do you think it compares to the F1rst fork?

Obviously I'm heading down a similar path as you. The one thing keeping me on the Canndale path is the fork. Otherwise, if I can get a good quality 24" air fork, I might just pick up an AL frame bike and do a custom build.

My only fall back is that my boy has a younger sister that can take advantage of any 24" specific parts that are of good quality.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

traffic002 said:


> TwoTone,
> 
> Sorry about missing the start of your project.
> Where did you end up picking up the Spinner 24" air fork? How do you think it compares to the F1rst fork?
> ...


I can't compare it to the F1rst Fork since I've never seen one or used one. At the time I bough my son a bike the only 24 inch bike with an air fork was the Scott at $900+ if I remember correctly.

I got the fork from a member on here Demo9. He run lil shredders. He had both 20 and 24 inch spinner airs. Home Page

Here is the source for the F1rst Air RST F1RST Air 24" MTB Federgabel schwarz
Here's a thread about it http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/rst-f1rst-air-24-a-755600-2.html

While the F1rst air has rebound and the Spinner doesn't, I haven't seen a need yet with my son to adjust the rebound. The fork as it was was worlds better than any of the junk that comes on kids bike and was much lighter. I don't think you can go wrong either way.

When I first bought the Marin, I didn't know I'd be able to source the air fork, so I need a frame with disc tabs and a fork with disk tabs. I originally wanted this bike, Specialized Bicycle Components but for some stupid reason they put a fork with no tabs on it.

In the end I'm very happy with the Marin, Specialized did me a favor because in my research I also found that the chainstays are about .5 inches shorter on the Marin which I feel will make manuals/wheelies easier for my son to learn. Heck look at the big deal adults make about .5 inches on a chainstay on a large adult bike, imagine what that is on a small kids frame.

Hope this help and good luck on your build


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Is the weight on the Spinner Air fork @ 1729 grams a typo ? I have the Spinner coil 24" fork & it weighs 1680 grams.


Sorry I never noticed your post. It's not a typo, but keep in mind if we aren't using nice expensive scales that get calibrated all the time, our numbers will be off.
I never compare my weights with someone else's. My scales are just ok cheap ones. I use them just for my own comparisons.


----------

